# 12 volt pump for water fights.



## gpriverrat (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey, Has anyone ever made a electric water gun for river water fights.? In my twisted mind, I thought a 12 volt RV pump, but wonder if it would have the pressure and volume for a good long distance stream.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Best stay outta range of my bucket. Plus when your battery is dead you'll still be gettin the hose! Arrrgh!!


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

I want a frame mounted stationary bike with my buddy on it powering a water pump cannon.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MountainmanPete said:


> Best stay outta range of my bucket. Plus when your battery is dead you'll still be gettin the hose! Arrrgh!!


Isn't using bilgewater in water fights against the Geneva Convention? Ugh!


----------



## gpriverrat (Dec 20, 2015)

As far as I know, the Geneva Convention doesn't apply to Oregon waterways. LOL


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

I've had 12v bilge pumps mounted in my whitewater canoes. Flip a swith and send 7 gpm out a port in the side of the boat. One of my favorite things was to casually slide up next to another boater, hit the switch and soak em.


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

have an old clinton jet drive outboard. starling-jet p500 by propulsion research. if lifted out of the water just right, it will shoot water about 20 feet. good for fending off rearward boarders. have thought about hose attachments for things like wetting down 125 degree beaches.....


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

This is what I'd want....(see video below)

If you don't have a spare $30k you could always just buy a washdown pump. Could come in handy at the ramp for cleaning boats too!

Like this: WEST MARINE 4.0 Washdown Pump Kit | West Marine

kind of an expensive water toy but a lot cheaper than option #1.


----------

